# Understanding the metrics of fitness



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I got one of those sophisticated scales that measures more than weight but I am having trouble trying to interpret / understand all of them.

It gives BMI. I understand that pretty well.

In percentages it gives:

1. Body fat
2. Body muscle
3. Water weight
4. Bone density

Questions:

1. I notice that as I lose weight (20 pounds now), my BF %age has gone done. My bone density percentage has ticked up. But the body muscle measure has not changed. Does that mean in absolute terms that I have lost muscle? 

2. What is supposed to be added together? If I add body fat percentage + muscle fat percentage, I still need another measure to get to 100%. What would that be? Water weight percentage takes it over 100 and bone density keeps it well under.

3. Are there other useful measurements for weight management?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Unless you paid a few thousand dollars for those scales then I wouldn’t pay much heed to them.All these different readings are just mumbo jumbo.The only one you need to concentrate on is the body fat index.
If you gain a small amount of weight but your clothes feel looser it means you are losing fat and gaining muscle.Muscle is denser than fat and takes up less room.
If you weigh less and have the same body muscle index then you are losing body fat.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> Unless you paid a few thousand dollars for those scales then I wouldn’t pay much heed to them.All these different readings are just mumbo jumbo.


This^^^^^^^^^^

It may show if some measurements are trending up or down but for the most part it is just making up numbers. It's not a true measurement of anything. 

People yearn for health and fitness to be broken down into a number because numbers are easy to grasp. Health and fitness is way more complex and subtle.


Some much better metrics to go by rather than numbers from a machine are the following -


- how you look naked in the mirror.

-how your clothes are fitting. 

- how you feel.

- your physical performance (ie are you running farther/faster, lifting heavier weight, increasing intensity etc

-measurements with a tape. 


Those things aren't as simple as looking at a number on a machine but will tell you far more than any machine will. 

My advice is do not set goals based on numbers that a machine tells you. (ie do not set a goal based on pounds or %s of BF as those numbers will fluctuate hour by hour based on your hydration and how much poop you have in your gut. 

Set exercise and dietary goals such as getting to the gym 'X' number of times per week and doing 'Y' number of sets of exercise and cutting out "Z" from your diet etc etc

Those are things that you can actually control and the health and fitness will follow.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

there is a huge set of variables involved in these calculations, and as others have said, what means more is how you feel and if your appearance is at optimal.

Best wishes for your training program.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> Does that mean in absolute terms that I have lost muscle?


In general, yes, you will lose muscle as part of weight loss. Your body is using calories from its available reserves. Your body will convert the protein in your muscles for calories if it needs. Also keep in mind that as you lose weight, your muscles don't have to be as big to carry your lighter body. And your body will also naturally lose muscle as you age, since your body doesn't want to waste energy maintaining extra muscles.

One way to combat muscle loss from either diet or age is to do activities which stress the muscles. If your body needs the muscle, it will leave it alone. The most obvious is weightlifting, but many total-body activities also work, like kickboxing, swimming, boot camp, etc.

Also make sure you are eating sufficient protein while you diet to maintain normal metabolic functions. Your body needs protein for repairs and such. If it can't get it from food, it will get it from underutilized muscles.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Using this means of measurement means that @ConanHub is a fat-ass!

It only works for normal frames and people.

BMI is only an estimate.

The military measures three areas, the height, the neck, the waist for men and adds the hip sizes for women.

It generally works but not for body builders and ladies with very large chests.

The military has a waiver means for those who are 'obviously' not overweight..
The CO has to sign off on these waivers.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

OP, do you have already a fair amount of muscle mass? Things work a bit differently whether you do or don’t.

Some bodies have a natural tendency to put muscle on, others don’t. Mine does add and subtract muscle fast, and because I’m very in tune with my body I know when I’m gaining or losing muscle versus fat.

So my actual weight is irrelevant in some respects. When I am at my fittest and leanest, most muscle, least fat (and looking my best) I weigh the same weight as when I am kind of chubby and not in good shape. My clothes don’t fit the same at all at these two points of my fitness level. 

I can also get very fat free but also drop muscle weight quickly if I’m not doing something to maintain it during weight loss. So I can be a lot smaller and lighter at those points. But that’s not my body’s natural inclination. It wants to be all swole with muscles.

I’ve dialed in my diet and exercise based on what size and shape I want to achieve given my body’s personal limits.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Using this means of measurement means that @ConanHub is a fat-ass!
> .


Hey now!:wink2:


----------

